# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Rife Frequency for Corona Virus

## Working Poor

Royal Raymond Rife developed treatment with sound frequency for many diseases his focus was mostly on bacteria and virus. Scientist are still studying Rife's methods to generate frequency for modern day ailments.  

I found a you tube video of Rife frequency designed to kill Corona/Pneumonia  for the ones  who know how to experiment with sound.  

I use frequency for virus bacteria rodents fleas and all other pest and petulance. Many symphonies need to be written using this sound

----------


## Danke

Drinking Corona beer makes you immune to the virus. I am on my 6th one today. And I only drink on days that end in Y.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Royal Raymond Rife developed treatment with sound frequency for many diseases his focus was mostly on bacteria and virus. Scientist are still studying Rife's methods to generate frequency for modern day ailments.  
> 
> I found a you tube video of Rife frequency designed to kill Corona/Pneumonia  for the ones  who know how to experiment with sound.  
> 
> I use frequency for virus bacteria rodents fleas and all other pest and petulance. Many symphonies need to be written using this sound


Rife is being vindicated but they won't give him the credit:

*Ultrasound selectively damages cancer cells when tuned to correct frequencies*

----------


## navy-vet

> Rife is being vindicated but they won't give him the credit:
> 
> *Ultrasound selectively damages cancer cells when tuned to correct frequencies*


Interesting. Matter I believe is believed to take form by frequencies.

----------


## Working Poor

In case nobody noticed the video has been taken down.

----------


## donnay

> In case nobody noticed the video has been taken down.


Yes it was taken down. 

Wait until all the 5G gets installed, that should help pandemics move along quite weil.

----------


## Working Poor

> Yes it was taken down. 
> 
> Wait until all the 5G gets installed, that should help pandemics move along quite weil.


There are more people posting rife frequencies that kill virus on youtube. From what I can gather from the rife forums I am a member of the frequencies are reaching China.
I invested in an inexpensive rife frequency generator several years ago. I came with 100 preloaded frequencies and also I can make my own for what I want. I can down load frequencies to my generator from other sources.
I highly recommend  searching youtube for specific frequencies for virus. If you have a virus of any kind it will help you feel better faster and if you play them after being out in public it will help prevent infection. I have been considering playing anti viral frequencies when I go out in public from a cell phone to help reduce virus in public places. There are many channels on youtube posting rife frequencies of all types. Some people use binary beats which I d n't like but that is just me a lot of people really like them.

There are many different types of rife frequency generators from inexpensive to very expensive. Mine is software that I downloaded to a flash drive. I use it for so many things. Especially pest and parasites. I have a pre set for e-coli that works very fast my son called me on the phone one time and asked me to play it for him thru the phone and he felt better really fast. Just be careful and don't over do it. The frequencies work great on my dogs for parasites.

Just remember that God spoke the universe into existence so to me that means everything comes from sound. Think about that for a while if you doubt that sound can be a powerful healing tool.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> There are more people posting rife frequencies that kill virus on youtube. From what I can gather from the rife forums I am a member of the frequencies are reaching China.
> I invested in an inexpensive rife frequency generator several years ago. I came with 100 preloaded frequencies and also I can make my own for what I want. I can down load frequencies to my generator from other sources.
> I highly recommend  searching youtube for specific frequencies for virus. If you have a virus of any kind it will help you feel better faster and if you play them after being out in public it will help prevent infection. I have been considering playing anti viral frequencies when I go out in public from a cell phone to help reduce virus in public places. There are many channels on youtube posting rife frequencies of all types. Some people use binary beats which I d n't like but that is just me a lot of people really like them.
> 
> There are many different types of rife frequency generators from inexpensive to very expensive. Mine is software that I downloaded to a flash drive. I use it for so many things. Especially pest and parasites. I have a pre set for e-coli that works very fast my son called me on the phone one time and asked me to play it for him thru the phone and he felt better really fast. Just be careful and don't over do it. The frequencies work great on my dogs for parasites.
> 
> Just remember that God spoke the universe into existence so to me that means everything comes from sound. Think about that for a while if you doubt that sound can be a powerful healing tool.


Do you have a link to your generator?

----------


## Working Poor

> Do you have a link to your generator?


Yes and thanks for asking because I found out that I can up date mine for a small fee.

http://www.lfpro.bztronics.com/


Edit: I want to add that there are many free down loads available as well  as paid versions just key in *Rife frequency software* I am sure anyone could find something that matches their equipment and level of understanding.

----------


## Zippyjuan

What is the frequency needed to kill a virus? 




> I have been considering playing anti viral frequencies when I go out in public from a cell phone to help reduce virus in public places.


If that is possible, simply going to a night club or concert should be able to kill all the viruses in a person. No concert goer or musician should ever get sick.  A cell phone can only produce a limited range of frequencies- and their physical range is extremely small.  Waves like light and sound diminish at an inverse square to the distance from the source- at twice the distance, the strength is one quarter the power.  This is also why I ask what frequency is required- can a speaker produce that frequency?  If so, just playing music loud should cure you. If not, then you cannot "download" any frequencies which could help since your system cannot create them.

----------


## pcosmar

> What is the frequency needed to kill a virus? 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is possible, simply going to a night club or concert should be able to kill all the viruses in a person.


Thank you for displaying your total ignorance of Ultrasound.
Can you expand on your misunderstandings of Resonant Frequencies?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Thank you for displaying your total ignorance of Ultrasound.
> Can you expand on your misunderstandings of Resonant Frequencies?


He said he could use his phone to kill viruses. 




> I have been considering *playing anti viral frequencies when I go out in public from a cell phone to help reduce virus in public places*.

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/325628.php




> According to a 2013 review, no scientific evidence shows that the Rife machine or other similar devices can treat cancer. The American Medical Association condemned Rife's experiments at the time, and independent researchers *were unable to replicate the claims he made in his work*.
> 
> More recent research does suggest that electromagnetic frequency may have a place in cancer treatment. However,* these frequencies are different from those the Rife machine emits.*
> 
> For instance, a 2012 study published in the British Journal of Cancer found that specific electromagnetic frequencies prevented some cancerous cells from growing without affecting normal cells.* The researchers carried out these experiments in test tubes, which is not the same as studies in animals or humans.*
> 
> In a 2016 review, the authors looked at studies into the use of electromagnetic frequency for treating cancer. They noted that in some animal studies, specific frequencies blocked new cancer cells from forming and inhibited tumor growth.
> 
> The authors of the review also suggested that specific frequencies may modulate the immune system and boost its natural ability to fight off cancerous cells.
> ...

----------


## pcosmar

Here Zippy,, for a quick reference of things you know nothing about.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_radiation

Ultra sound is sound you can't hear..

and EM Radiation is everywhere,,and can be both beneficial and detrimental.

Now ZIppy,, Tell me about your understanding of the Frey Effect.. It has been known since the 1940s..

Some of us are more sensitive to resonant frequencies than others I suppose.

----------


## pcosmar

> He said he could use his phone to kill viruses.


That sounded more like an Experimental Plan,,,
But is a correct frequency could be identified,,and the EM signature of the device tuned to that freq...  It might be possible to disrupt virus in an area.

Seems he died while still following that path of investigation.

----------


## pcosmar

https://www.intechopen.com/books/ele...d-human-health




> 1. Introduction
> 
> Electromagnetic waves are produced by the motion of electrically charged particles. These waves are also called electromagnetic radiation because they radiate from the electrically charged particles. They travel through empty space as well as through air and other substances. Electromagnetic waves at low frequencies are referred to as electromagnetic fields and those at very high frequencies are called electromagnetic radiations (1,2).
> 
> 2. Classification of electromagnetic waves
> 
> According to their frequency and energy, electromagnetic waves can be classified as either ionizing radiations or non-ionizing radiations (NIR).
> 
> Ionizing radiations are extremely high frequency electromagnetic waves (X-rays and gamma rays), which have enough photon energy to produce ionization by breaking the atomic bonds that hold molecules in cells together.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/325628.php


 *Ultrasound selectively damages cancer cells when tuned to correct frequencies*

----------


## pcosmar

> *Ultrasound selectively damages cancer cells when tuned to correct frequencies*


*Shattering Cancer With Resonant Frequencies*
https://www.gatewaycr.org/gateway-bl...t-frequencies/



> Pancreatic cancer cells were targeted first. The resonant frequencies lead to changes in the shape of the cells and eventual destruction. Dr. Holland figured out that cancer cells are vulnerable to frequencies between 100,000 hertz and 300,000 hertz. His team tackled leukemia cells next, which were similarly destroyed.
> 
> In further studies, the frequencies, known as oscillating pulsed electric field (OPEF) technology, destroyed an average of 25 percent to 42 percent of leukemia cells (and sometimes as high as 60 percent). The treatment also slowed the growth of cancer cells by up to 60 percent. Ovarian cancer cells also succumbed to OPEF, as did antibiotic-resistant bacteria (including methicillin-resistant staphylococcus aureus (MRSA)). The electronic signals not only rendered MRSA vulnerable to antibiotics but also slowed its growth.

----------


## Working Poor

> What is the frequency needed to kill a virus? 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is possible, simply going to a night club or concert should be able to kill all the viruses in a person. No concert goer or musician should ever get sick.  A cell phone can only produce a limited range of frequencies- and their physical range is extremely small.  Waves like light and sound diminish at an inverse square to the distance from the source- at twice the distance, the strength is one quarter the power.  This is also why I ask what frequency is required- can a speaker produce that frequency?  If so, just playing music loud should cure you. If not, then you cannot "download" any frequencies which could help since your system cannot create them.


People have been studying rife frequency since way before you were born.My grandfather actually knew Royal Raymond Rife.Royal Raymond Rife was actually celebrated for curing cancer then for some reason his lab was raided and his equipment destroyed.. Fortunately several of his assistances had many of his papers at other locations. Rockefeller wanted to use drugs and nobody is allowed to go against his system without paying a high price.

Not all musicians are knowledgeable about sound healing and how to apply it. If they made a big deal about it music healing it would be banned if it became common knowledge that music heals. Several of my musician friends do have degrees in music therapy so someone must be acknowledging that sound can heal. Sound can also hurt living things too which is why the tunings for instruments were changed r
If I want to load a rife frequency on to my cell phone and play it at the grocery store I will. If it helps something well okay but I doubt it will hurt anything but a virus.I notice that in winter I feel bad after shopping in a large store with a lot of people so I run the virus frequency when I get home. I don't care what anyone else thinks about it. I only care that I get the results I am looking for. One thing I have learned is that the medical industrial complex does not want people doing anything on their own to improve their health. 

Zippy if you want to take the medical industrial complex treatments go ahead. I think you must own a lot of stock in big pharma and you want to discourage anyone away from taking their health in to their own hands. Programing has made it scary to do so but, I say we are fearlessly and wondrously made and nothing can stop people from finding that is is possible to heal  themselves. If I had a retail outlet I would be playing the virus frequencies everyday to help prevent the spread of sickness.

There are some very complicated devices made for the purpose of using sound waves to heal. They wont be stopped because too many people have been healed. There is too much information out there about this people are even learning how to make their own frequency generators. I see big pharma going down maybe you should take your investments somewhere else before you lose it all.

----------


## Working Poor

While the cacer industry has been using deadly treatments they have fought Rife tecnology tooth and nail below is a link to an article about one man's struggle:
https://www.frequencyrising.com/John-Crane.htm

----------


## Working Poor

> What is the frequency needed to kill a virus?


Why don't you look it up I have already stated that the virus frequencies are on youtube there are literally 1000s of videos on the subject..I guess you are afraid I have often wondered if you are a virus. So be careful Zippy.

----------

